# Only 10 bucks



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I haven’t done delivery since 2018. If I sign up with grub hub and Uber eats and only accept 10.00 or more pings will I be able to make 100 in 4 hours working only late nights.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joevegas said:


> I haven’t done delivery since 2018. If I sign up with grub hub and Uber eats and only accept 10.00 or more pings will I be able to make 100 in 4 hours working only late nights.


Depends on the area. Not in my area you won’t (Joizee Shore).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not really. More like $60. Unless you're like Seamus and can avoid all the chain restaurants, then you'll make a cool million every day.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Depends on the area. Not in my area you won’t (Joizee Shore).


Must be nice there now that spring is here. I lived in Noo Yoik when I was a child and we'd go each summer to Traction Park in Noo Joizee to risk our personal safety while enjoying water sports. Good times.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Must be nice there now that spring is here. I lived in Noo Yoik when I was a child and we'd go each summer to Traction Park in Noo Joizee to risk our personal safety while enjoying water sports. Good times.


I’m a city girl. I’ve always lived in major cities till about 2010 or so. It’s a struggle. I have a very odd relationship with Joizee.

I think I’d do better in VA. Love VA.

NYC stopped being NYC around 2000s. Too much gentrification, and not the good kind. And not enough stinkiness (though few people understand what I mean when I say that). I speak of Manhattan. I don’t know the other boroughs as well.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> NYC stopped being NYC around 2000s. Too much gentrification, and not the good kind. And not enough stinkiness (though few people understand what I mean when I say that). I speak of Manhattan. I don’t know the other boroughs as well.


Heaven forbid; no. We were out on the Island, away from the riffraff.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Heaven forbid; no. We were out on the Island, away from the riffraff.


I love the riffraff! I mean, I love the mix! That’s what made NYC what it was. I still remember the smell. It was my favorite place on Earth!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Sit tight waiting for those $10+ orders.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

A $5 order that takes like 10 minutes total is better than a $10 one that takes 30 minutes. Payout amount isn't everything. You have to into account possible traffic and other factors that affect total delivery time.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

joevegas said:


> I haven’t done delivery since 2018. If I sign up with grub hub and Uber eats and only accept 10.00 or more pings will I be able to make 100 in 4 hours working only late nights.


More than likely, you won't. Remember, gas comes out of your own pocket too. That $100 will turn into $80 the next day.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joevegas said:


> I haven’t done delivery since 2018. If I sign up with grub hub and Uber eats and only accept 10.00 or more pings will I be able to make 100 in 4 hours working only late nights.


On a Friday or Saturday night that's doable here in Orlando. Weekday late nights are hit or miss and mostly miss. I got a $30 Wendy's ping working over by the tourist areas. But when I got there it was the longest drive thru line I"d ever seen and it did not move one inch in the 5 minutes I waited before canceling. And that's the problem I run into late nights. We've got IHOP, Taco Bell, McDs and Wendy's open after midnight. It's mostly fast food drive thrus with long waits. We don't have a of quality 24 hr diner restaurants like they do up north. 

But wait a minute. Your in Vegas baby! That's made for late nights so there should be a lot of potential there. High rollers ordering steak and lobster to their hotel rooms would be the norm I would expect.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

joevegas said:


> I haven’t done delivery since 2018. If I sign up with grub hub and Uber eats and only accept 10.00 or more pings will I be able to make 100 in 4 hours working only late nights.


It’s all market dependent. Not sure what you mean by late night but in my market after 9 restaurant orders go way down and it becomes mainly fast food. Fast food isn’t a good way to get $100 in 4 hours. Your market might be different.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> A $5 order that takes like 10 minutes total is better than a $10 one that takes 30 minutes. Payout amount isn't everything. You have to into account possible traffic and other factors that affect total delivery time.


I don’t remember any order taking 10 minutes. You have to park and pick up the food and then drive to the next place and find the apartment if it isn’t a house. They all seemed to take at least 15 minutes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I still remember the smell.


The other coast ... San Francisco, smells like piss. 
Is THAT the smell you talk about?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m a city girl. I’ve always lived in major cities till about 2010 or so. It’s a struggle. I have a very odd relationship with Joizee.
> 
> I think I’d do better in VA. Love VA.
> 
> NYC stopped being NYC around 2000s. Too much gentrification, and not the good kind. And not enough stinkiness (though few people understand what I mean when I say that). I speak of Manhattan. I don’t know the other boroughs as well.


Does @Seamus know you are bad mouthing NY???


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Does @Seamus know you are bad mouthing NY???


He likely agrees. New Yorkers tend to feel the same way. At least those who’ve lived there a long time. It’s just not the same anymore.

It actually was painful for me. I’m not kidding. I don’t even feel like visiting NYC anymore.

I lost MY place in this world and never adapted to here. Pathetic.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> He likely agrees. New Yorkers tend to feel the same way. At least those who’ve lived there a long time. It’s just not the same anymore.
> 
> It actually was painful for me. I’m not kidding. I don’t even feel like visiting NYC anymore.
> 
> I lost MY place in this world and never adapted to here. Pathetic.


I feel the same way about San Francisco.
I am a native; and it is just awful now.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I feel the same way about San Francisco.
> I am a native; and it is just awful now.


But I thought your originally woke mayor said "Enough of this B**LLSH*T"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> But I thought your originally woke mayor said "Enough of this B**LLSH*T"


That's the thing about politicians, they _say _a lot of things. 90% of them are lies.
Besides that, the socialists are so firmly entrenched, I don't think Trump could change their course if HE were elected mayor. Started back in the 70s when Dianne Feinstein was elected mayor.


----------



## Sorien (Oct 15, 2017)

Ya you really can't just do blanket no less than $10...ESPECIALLY with endless walmart crap coming through that will be $12 for 20miles and an hour.

you have to look at time, distance and fee altogether. I almost always refuse anything under $6 unless it's really short (<2miles).


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorien said:


> Ya you really can't just do blanket no less than $10...ESPECIALLY with endless walmart crap coming through that will be $12 for 20miles and an hour.
> 
> you have to look at time, distance and fee altogether. I almost always refuse anything under $6 unless it's really short (<2miles).


I should look at time than. Base the hourly off of time.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I love the riffraff! I mean, I love the mix! That’s what made NYC what it was. I still remember the smell. It was my favorite place on Earth!


The smell that I remember was back in the 70's before they had pick up laws, the first thaw in the spring, all the snow would melt and the aroma of dog poop would permeate everything for a day. But yeah, I left NYC in the 90's and it definitely has become to fru fru. $12 coffees and cup cakes, stupid little boutiques for people who have more money than sense, that stuff used to just be on Madison Ave, now it's everywhere.


----------

